# Does it bother you when other people like music you don't like?



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Does it make you feel angry, upset, frightened, confused? If so, why?

I am genuinely interested in any serious answers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No. It bothers me though when they think that their subjective evaluation of that music is an objective truth. It is not.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

isorhythm said:


> Does it make you feel angry, upset, frightened, confused? If so, why?
> 
> I am genuinely interested in any serious answers.


It does not really bother me, but I wonder how somebody can like some of the stuff called music such as low grade pop music that is on the radio in many stores. But then they probably would find me very strange for liking opera.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

No it really doesn't I mostly think good for them. What bothers me is when others don't like music I like.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Sloe said:


> No it really doesn't I mostly think good for them. What bothers me is when others don't like music I like.


I feel the same but get annoyed when people say they don't like Classical Music without even hearing any! It's like they've written it off!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It really doesn't. Like, not at all. It doesn't bother me when people _don't_ like the music I like either. Though I'm always happy to introduce someone to the music I like or share why I like it if they ask.



Art Rock said:


> No. It bothers me though when they think that their subjective evaluation of that music is an objective truth. It is not.


This on the other hand does sometimes bother me.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Only when I suspect it proves they're better than me.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It doesn't affect me.

Some people like parsnips, others like radishes. I like neither. So what. It doesn't bother me when people sing the praises of food I can't stand.

Although music is (slightly) more important, the principle is the same.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The *fact* of people liking music that I dislike doesn't bother me. The *manner* in which they like it might bother me, if it led to them sneering at me for liking the music that *I* like. That is why *I* would not want to sneer at what *they* like. I might feel *puzzled* - but I'd try to keep it to myself.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't care what music other people like. I like what I like and others can listen to what they listen to. I'm always wary of people who say they don't listen to music, though.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

It doesn't bother me as long as I don't have to listen to what they like, and I can still listen to what I like. (One must accept that absolute separation is not always practical, and I must make particular concessions since what I like is very much in the minority of musical tastes in general. I will still hear, for example, a lot of music I really hate in advertisements and in stores. If it gets really bad, I go to a different store.)


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Far from being bothered, I'm glad of it. What a boring old world it would be if we all liked the same things. I dislike having other people's preferences rammed down my throat, e.g.by some knuckledragging oaf driving past with grime music blasting out through the lowered windows of a car which he's turned into one giant boombox, but that's a different matter.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Far from being bothered, I'm glad of it. What a boring old world it would be if we all liked the same things. I dislike having other people's preferences rammed down my throat, e.g.by some knuckledragging oaf driving past with grime music blasting out through the lowered windows of a car which he's turned into one giant boombox, but that's a different matter.


My husband tends to drive past people with bagpipe music blasting out...


----------



## Amadeus1994 (Feb 27, 2017)

No it's the other way around: it bothers me when they dislike the music I like.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't care if others like music I dislike, or if they dislike music I like. Further, I don't care if they express their like or dislike in an unpleasant manner such as condescending, attacking, accusing, etc. (as long as they don't violate the Terms of Service on TC, of course). 

I actually came to TalkClassical to "learn" to like modern/contemporary music. If there were no people here who liked the music I disliked, TC would have been pretty useless in that regard. Luckily there were plenty of people who loved the music I disliked.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> My husband tends to drive past people with bagpipe music blasting out...


Your husband is a great man. If I had a drive, I would do the same!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My wife likes Opera..........................


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

No. As long as others do not dictate to me what I should like or dislike. Or tell me that the music I like is evil :devil:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Others can like what ever they fancy it does not worry me at all but what does annoy me is when they impose their music on me.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_d. g....... n.. d.......... e.._ is my guiding principle in music and the arts. Like what you will, and let's share our enthusiasms.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Depends. I hate rap. So yes it does irritate me being forced to listen to it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

No, I hate the music, but love the listener.


----------



## Sandra (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, I spend quite a lot of time with people who listen to complete different registers that i do. Even though I'm quite open (soul, jazz, classical, pop, rock, electro, reggae, country etc etc) there are some styles i just can't listen to (hard rock, heavy metal, rap..). And I literally spend all my lunch breaks with ppl who are obsessed with metal.. I honestly don't feel angry or upset, even if they don't like the music i listen to, i sometimes just don't understand why and how they love so much that kind of music. 

I would feel very upset though if they came to me, saying that what I listen to is bullsh* and starting to criticize it. But fortunately, they don't haha, we just don't play any music during lunch time and everything is fine :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

It never bothers me when other people's tastes differ from mine. Sometimes, however, it _inspires _me to give a piece/composer another try. If my friends are having wonderful musical experiences with a particular work, then I don't want to miss out on the enjoyment! In that case, I often try to listen to the piece a few times, to see what it is they love about it--and to see if I can hear it from their perspective.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Personally I do like old school rap music. I've wondered how many Classical fans like it too. They seem to be incompatible on the whole. Ah, time for another poll.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Not bothered really, so long that I'm not forced to listen to their prefered choices. From what I observed thooough..some musical debates could rival bloodthirsty religious wars... And here goes the idea that music brings harmony to peoples lives


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Marinera said:


> Not bothered really, so long that I'm not forced to listen to their prefered choices. From what I observed thooough..some musical debates could rival bloodthirsty religious wars... And here goes the idea that music brings harmony to peoples lives


Very interesting point. Sad but true.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Merl said:


> I don't care what music other people like. I like what I like and others can listen to what they listen to. I'm always wary of people who say they don't listen to music, though.


I whole Hartley agree wit Merl on this.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh yes, when I was on dates before, the biggest turn-off was when I asked what kind of music they like, and the response was whatever is on the radio or Top 40. That is when it bothers me.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I make a clear distinction between two things:
(1) People are entitled to like whatever they like in music. That should be part of the Constitution: free exercise of religion, freedom of speech, freedom of press etc. So freedom of musical preference and expression too. Everybody is entitled to express themselves and be a fool (or not).
(2) I'm entitled to my opinion on other people's (musical) opinions or preferences. Sometimes I enjoy other people's expressions and get inspired, sometimes I respect their opinions and preferences but don't share them myself and more often I don't take people serious anymore, at least in the musical department, after hearing about their preferences. It's not that much different from religion....


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't care about any of that. It's actually very freeing to let yourself like whatever you REALLY love to listen and not give a damn about what people think about it, and also let other people do the same. For example, I just happen to love german "full retard" romantics, and I don't care about how much that is in fashion within the CM scene.

ps. Blasting now Schumann's Julius Caesar Overture as I'm writing this, and it's just perfect.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

No. .


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

arpeggio said:


> No. As long as others do not dictate to me what I should like or dislike. Or tell me that the music I like is evil :devil:


Part two: People who constantly accuse me of forcing them to like music that I like.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes! I want to strangle every last one of them! All of those so-called "others" should know they are just figments of my imagination and that every truth in the universe is determined by my personal feelings and tastes.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> Yes! I want to strangle every last one of them! All of those so-called "others" should know they are just figments of my imagination and that every truth in the universe is determined by my personal feelings and tastes.


You are not alone.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> You are not alone.


Ah, but I am, figment #2,597,162,903. I am.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> Part two: People who constantly accuse me of forcing them to like music that I like.


Post of the day!!!:clap:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It does not bother me at all. What bothers me is that they sometimes believe their taste is more important than mine


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes it does. Especially when they attempt to equate Kanye West with Beethoven.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Post of the day!!!:clap:


Well, maybe for you. But this is the one that I'd nominate!  V V V V



EdwardBast said:


> Ah, but I am, figment #2,597,162,903. I am.


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Hmm, if think its really annoying to discuss music with someone that never have tried to seriously listening to classical music. Because, they have missed the greatest of all music.. so...... I do not so often discuss music with people


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

It boils down to the fact that Classical Music lovers have excellent taste, the rest well, need I say more............


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

It used to, especially if it was rap or metal. I couldn't for the life of me understand why these philistines would prefer to listen to unpasteurized, over-glorified white noise instead of the beautiful art that is classical music. They would say things like "omg, I was forced to listen to Bach in school today and it was so boorrrinng, I hate classical" and it grated on my nerves. I would think to myself, "not only is it not boring, it's not even the most exciting classical music there is" and remain steamed for a little while. So yeah, musical opinions contrary to my own used to bother me.
Then I turned 14.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> It boils down to the fact that Classical Music lovers have excellent taste, the rest well, need I say more............


This very forum disproves that! :lol:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I detest when people are hegemonic with their tastes. One have never to impose anything.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Only when they blast it all over the neighborhood with their windows open, evidently believing that they're doing God's will and bringing the Good News to all the world, or else defying God's will and telling the world to go **** itself.


----------



## Guillet81 (Jul 4, 2016)

I admit it puzzles me, given that I am quite (though not absolutely) eclectic in my musical tastes. So, "confused" comes quite close, I suppose, to how I sometimes feel.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It all comes down to love of music. If I get the sense the person really loves what they are listening to, it brings out my desire to understand how and why they experience it the way they do (that's probably the therapist in me). If I get the sense they don't really care too much about music, and just listen to whatever, I try to show them something that might inspire their soul a bit more and really connect with. 

If I get the impression the are trying to fit into a scene and it's more about that than the music, than that upsets me, and I can get vocal about it if they are a close friend.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

No, why should it?

Just as long as they do not blast their music in front of my face. Keep it to themselves.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It only bothers me when I state that I don't like the composers- Liszt, Bruckner and Schubert and I get an incredulous response that implies there must be something wrong with me for eliminating these composers forever from my library, while I stand outside my home, begging my neighbors to "please, just get these Bruckner, Symphonies with the plodding, dull scherzos, these boring, superficial Liszt piano pieces and these rhythmically tedious and dull Schubert symphonies and string quartets out of my sight!! They are free!! Just get them outta here!!!! Alright! Alright! I will pay YOU to cart them away!!!!"


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Chronochromie said:


> This very forum disproves that! :lol:


How so........................


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Basically, it doesn't bother me at all....but I remember one guy on a past forum, who claimed that was impossible to really like Schoenberg, Berg, or any atonal composers...since there weren't catchy, singable tunes in standard harmony, no one could honestly like such music. Those who claimed to enjoy were really putting us on, were nothing but intellectual snobs, who were simply pretending to enjoy what was, obviously to him, unenjoyable...he was totally crushed, of course. What a jerk.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> It only bothers me when I state that I don't like the composers- Liszt, Bruckner and Schubert and I get an incredulous response that implies there must be something wrong with me for eliminating these composers forever from my library, while I stand outside my home, begging my neighbors to "please, just get these Bruckner, Symphonies with the plodding, dull scherzos, these boring, superficial Liszt piano pieces and these rhythmically tedious and dull Schubert symphonies and string quartets out of my sight!! They are free!! Just get them outta here!!!! Alright! Alright! I will pay YOU to cart them away!!!!"


How much (it will have to include plane fare to Florida)?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

People can like Beethoven and Stravinsky all they want, I don't mind. Just leave me out of it! That is, unless you wanna pay me to play some, and I'll gladly take your money. :devil:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

I guess I find it head-scratching when a dedicated music listener who's been adoring, searching out, and listening to music for many years, comes up with "all time bests" like U2 or Coldplay or what-have-you. And despite clearly loving music, doesn't seem willing to expend the effort to search out and discover _and assimilate_ the giants of music history. Which is fine if that's what they really want, but I find it hard to wrap my head around (my own investment is just so much different that it's difficult to understand I suppose). I just feel like this sort of person is REALLY missing out if they never end up traversing the emotional lifelong journey and insights of Beethoven's Piano Sonatas, or the overwhelming experiences of Beethoven's or Mahler's 9th, or the lyrical, conversational (operatic/theatrical) brilliance and emotional dualities/dichotomies of Mozart, etc. With Spotify and the whole of the internet, it's all right at one's fingertips. It would be the equivalent of being really into painting, living a block away from the Sistine Chapel, and never going in to experience Michelangelo's overwhelming masterpiece, because you're too busy enjoying the cool galleries of pictures posted on deviantart.com -- something like that. So "bother" might be too strong a word, but it certainly can be hard to understand such a view and lack of ambition, if I may call it such, towards discovering the most extraordinary art human history has to offer. That's head-scratching for me to see dedicated enthusiasts following such a path.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

hpowders said:


> It only bothers me when I state that I don't like the composers- Liszt, Bruckner and Schubert and I get an incredulous response that implies there must be something wrong with me for eliminating these composers forever from my library, while I stand outside my home, begging my neighbors to "please, just get these Bruckner, Symphonies with the plodding, dull scherzos, these boring, superficial Liszt piano pieces and these rhythmically tedious and dull Schubert symphonies and string quartets out of my sight!! They are free!! Just get them outta here!!!! Alright! Alright! I will pay YOU to cart them away!!!!"


I'm pretty sure you've posted positive things about at least one piece from all 3 of these composers. So posts like this may come across a little blunt.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The short answer:

EVERYTHING bothers me!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

quietfire said:


> No, why should it?
> 
> Just as long as they do not blast their music in front of my face. Keep it to themselves.


This is the best answer by far!!!!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I couldn't care less if other people don't like the music I like. However, when I find someone who does (an increasingly rare occurrence), that makes it all the more special. Which is yet another reason why Talk Classical is such a great place.


----------

